
Show HN: Improved Markdown Links - jgalvez
https://github.com/galvez/nuxpress#improved-markdown-links
======
leejoramo
> Lazy Link version of comment
    
    
      I have done this type of thing for years. It is similar
      to the 'Lazy Link' work by Brett Terpstra[*] and Tyler
      Butler[1]. I have tweaked my own python version of this 
      script over the years. My script recognizes Numbered and
      Lazy links, maintains the order of Number Links while 
      adding in the Lazy links.
    
      Importantly, I DO NOT LEAVE MY TEXT IN LAZY FORMAT, but 
      run my script to convert everything to numbered and SAVE
      it. In fact, I have VS Code set to automatically run 
      every time I save a markdown document. This addresses 
      [chalst's point][*] about the maintainability of link  
      order.
    
      While I do not use footnotes in Markdown, Lazy links can
      [extended to footnotes][2]
    
      I suggest to jgalvez reference the term "Lazy Links" in 
      your documents for search-ability of this feature.
    
      [*]: http://brettterpstra.com/2013/10/19/lazy-markdown-reference-links/
    
      [1]: https://www.tylerbutler.com/2014/05/markdown-lazy-links-in-python/
    
      [*]: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17547765
    
      [2]: http://brettterpstra.com/2013/10/30/lazy-markdown-footnotes/

~~~
leejoramo
> Saved Numbered Link version of comment
    
    
      I have done this type of thing for years. It is similar
      to the 'Lazy Link' work by Brett Terpstra[1] and Tyler
      Butler[2]. I have tweaked my own python version of this 
      script over the years. My script recognizes Numbered and
      Lazy links, maintains the order of Number Links while 
      adding in the Lazy links.
    
      Importantly, I DO NOT LEAVE MY TEXT IN LAZY FORMAT, but 
      run my script to convert everything to numbered and SAVE
      it. In fact, I have VS Code set to automatically run 
      every time I save a markdown document. This addresses 
      [chalst's point][3] about the maintainability of link  
      order.
    
      While I do not use footnotes in Markdown, Lazy links can
      [extended to footnotes][4]
    
      I suggest to jgalvez reference the term "Lazy Links" in 
      your documents for search-ability of this feature.
    
      [1]: http://brettterpstra.com/2013/10/19/lazy-markdown-reference-links/
    
      [2]: https://www.tylerbutler.com/2014/05/markdown-lazy-links-in-python/
    
      [3]: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17547765
    
      [4]: http://brettterpstra.com/2013/10/30/lazy-markdown-footnotes/

------
chalst
If you rewrite a paragraph so that the order that links appear is broken, then
you need to figure out how to do that reordering on the links. I don't find
this more maintainable.

~~~
jgalvez
Good point. For me that's an edge case, though. Cutting and pasting to reorder
seems easier than editing refs too.

~~~
hmmm5
> For me that's an edge case, though

You rarely edit a paragraph with links?

I think a better way is to specify the number a link refers to but reorder it
if it's out of order. So maybe you have 1,2,3 then after an edit it's
1,2,5,4,3 then after publishing it becomes 1,2,3,4,5 while still prserving the
order of links (so only changing numbers)

